# My New Western Pacific Rattlesnakes



## kevyn (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's some bad pics of my new western pacific rattlesnakes (Crotalus viridis oreganus) in their temporary enclosures ofcourse.

the male








female (she was not in the mood)






She is possibly gravid


----------



## Parko (Feb 15, 2004)

Beautiful snakes Kev, are they good feeders? Will they eat dead rodents without fuss?


----------



## kevyn (Feb 15, 2004)

The female ate tonight. The male killed a mouse but as of yet is still admiring it. I prefer to feed pitvipers and vipers live prey. The theory is that the venom aids digerstion. This has yet to be proven but assuming it's true I like them to use their venom, and it's been proven hots don't envonomate dead prey. I'll post better pics when I get them settled into there vivarium.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 15, 2004)

Crikey what a pair of beauties!!


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 16, 2004)

They ceratinly are a nice pair of snakes


----------



## Robert (Feb 16, 2004)

I like them alot Kev.
That male is holding some nice colours and patterns.
Post us some pic's once they are set up in their real homes.
How feisty are these guys???


----------



## earthmother (Feb 16, 2004)

.....show off. haha 
Mudmum


----------



## lockman (Feb 16, 2004)

they are beautiful how bad is there venom to us


----------



## kevyn (Feb 16, 2004)

> I like them alot Kev.
> That male is holding some nice colours and patterns.
> Post us some pic's once they are set up in their real homes.
> How feisty are these guys???



The female is pretty feisty. Like I said she maybe gravid so aggressive behaviour would be in keeping with her possible condition. I'll know in August for sure. The male is nice and calm but I'm not given out kisses.



> they are beautiful how bad is there venom to us



They are a subspecies of the Prairie Rattlesnake (Crotalus viridis viridis). Prairies have a nasty bite, there venom is both hemotoxic and neurotoxic and causes a frightening amount of tissue damage(see this link for a C.viridis viridis bite http://www.venomousreptiles.org/libraries/showfilepage/1968?offset=20

The Western Pacific Rattlesnake (Crotalus viridis oreganus) has only hemotoxic venom, that is rarely fatal to humans. It will cause a great amount of swelling, hemorhagging and tissue damage. Of all the viridis subspecies, oreganus has the weakest venom, but not that that matters, they can still kill.
Thanks for the compliments, they are much nicer in person. Feel free to stop by and check them out.  :wink:


----------



## marc (Feb 16, 2004)

wiked snake kev :lol:


----------



## Tommo (Feb 16, 2004)

ill catch the next plane to canada  :wink:


----------

